# My Stupid Aspect Of Weight Loss



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

So I've always had a problem with losing weight. Just controlling what I eat, exercising regularly, so I've lost weight and it's gone up again. My weight controls the way I look at myself, like I feel like I have a low opinion of myself because of my weight which will not go away unless there was some for of CBT for that maybe. I had lost alot of weight back in high school and I guess becoming accustomed to that, and because of that, now I feel as if I have body dissatisfaction. 
Has anyone here successfully lost weight despite the same stuff that I'm going through?. Do you find it's the only way to live, to keep track of calories all the time?.

Has anyone heard of CBT for weight loss?. I've heard it works, but dont know if anyone has done that and I've seen self-help books on it on Amazon and stuff...


----------



## callmecharnelle (Apr 17, 2011)

honestly, I don't even know what CBT means. I tried counting calories before and that did was make me more depressed. I dropped 11 pounds in about 3weeks but just eliminating sugar and bread alone. Adding good ol regular 30 minutes of exercise then working my way up to an hour helped as well. I gained 7 pounds back because I got lazy but this time I'll aim higher and go a little easier on myself so I won't get lazy. Drew Carrey went on a simple diet like that and the ppl on TheBiggestLoser just eat better and exercise more as well too. Losing weight is so easy it's ridiculous! I wish I had the determination to just do better when my eating habits and activity all the time!


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

callmecharnelle said:


> honestly, I don't even know what CBT means. I tried counting calories before and that did was make me more depressed. I dropped 11 pounds in about 3weeks but just eliminating sugar and bread alone. Adding good ol regular 30 minutes of exercise then working my way up to an hour helped as well. I gained 7 pounds back because I got lazy but this time I'll aim higher and go a little easier on myself so I won't get lazy. Drew Carrey went on a simple diet like that and the ppl on TheBiggestLoser just eat better and exercise more as well too. Losing weight is so easy it's ridiculous! I wish I had the determination to just do better when my eating habits and activity all the time!


I agree it does alot of determination, and if only we could just eat in a way that maintains our weight. CBT means Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, which is basically changing the brains chemistry, allowing you to overcome an anxiety disorder, or even an eating disorder with the right kind of CBT, if followed correctly. Our minds control our decisions to eat or not, but yeah nothing is easier said than done with doing self-cbt.

During my worst days of social anxiety I weighed over 200 lbs. When is started working night shift I was sleeping some whole days, not eating anything and only eating my lunch at work, which consisted of two sandwhiches. So from doing that I went down to 170. But my healthy weight for my height is 148, so I am aiming for that. Will be working out for awhile, but I feel determined to do this...


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

The weight seems to drop off quite fast at first for most people, which is very encouraging, I find the part after that the hardest.

But its very rewarding


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah weightloss always starts off fast because before burning body fat you will lose water weight, which is alot heavier in relation to it's energy levels. once the water weight is gone, you should expect to lose 1-2lbs of body fat a week if done properly.

if counting calories is something you find difficult then i suggest just trying to avoid carbohydrates in your diet wherever possible, i.e instead of having chicken noodles have chicken with vegetables instead. this means trying to avoid all non-diet drinks too (except water). it's not like you have to never have carbohydrate again, but reducing our carbohydrate intake is a natural, healthy, easy way to lose weight because most of us tend to have more than we need anyway.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I have 2 very simple rules for lossing wieght which have worked for me and friends and family as well.

1. Don't eat anything that's been deep fried.
2. Don't eat or drink anything that has had suger added to it.

I garantee if you follow those two rules you will loss wieght.


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

Would you guarantee I'd lose weight if I followed those rules but had a large pizza every day? xD


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

angus said:


> I have 2 very simple rules for lossing wieght which have worked for me and friends and family as well.
> 
> 1. Don't eat anything that's been deep fried.
> 2. Don't eat or drink anything that has had suger added to it.
> ...


I grew up raw food vegan and still ended up a size 22.

I can't get lower than a size 16 without my ribs sticking out like I'm anorexic. I have hypothyroidism and PCOS, which messes with my hormones.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

angus said:


> I have 2 very simple rules for lossing wieght which have worked for me and friends and family as well.
> 
> 1. Don't eat anything that's been deep fried.
> 2. Don't eat or drink anything that has had suger added to it.
> ...


Ok sweet so what if I drank those low calorie drinks, like 10-30 calories only? are those ideal or an ideal waste of time?. I can't survive off just water... it's not like the caveman days any more. And I can't think of any food with no sugar, but educate us on what doesnt have sugar in it that's healthy.

All in all i am not checking my weight every day, i am going to aim for once every 2-3 weeks. I got 4 months (just a stupid goal i made) and if that's not enough then ill stay the course. An hour/day of treadmill/weights is what ill be doing. What is everyone else here doing for exercise?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Just walking more and changing my diet a bit to some healthier stuff has seen a 20 pound drop on my end (still at 230 though, might be going up a bit due to some recent events). I HATE my body, but I'm still pretty big. The key to me was finding that I enjoy cooking. I also cut out white bread pretty much completely in favour of tortilla wraps. I'd say I go through wraps like crazy because there's so much you can do with them. Chicken, tuna and sometimes a bit of Portuguese sausage mixed in with vegetables, cheese, whatever. That and I drink a lot of water and tea, I only drink a can of soda once in a while, and it's diet ginger ale with raspberry and white tea. 

I guess tl;dr would be cut back a bit on some extra stuff, drink a lot of water and see if you can get into cooking like I did. It helps with making healthier stuff out of things you have laying around instead of maybe going to grab something out of a can.


----------



## jhnmichle (Apr 29, 2011)

there can be some problem with your diet.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

If you exercise enough you can eat like a PIG and stay thin. I know. I used to lift weights 16 hours a wek, ride a bicycle 150 miles a week and run 1-2 miles 5 days a week. I ate and ate and ate. In the past few years I've had a really bad foot and shoulder so I have not been working out so much. I still feel like eating the same amount of foof though. So I'm 25 pounds heavier.


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

in my experience of weight loss it is difficult, obviously it takes hard work! but it is not impossible- if you are dieting and exercising and still not seeing results then it is time to head to the doctor, maybe there is a hormone problem or something of that nature standing in your way.

I have recently lost weight.
Gone from 229lbs down to about 165ish lbs. I am still not where I want to be, still working on it, but have managed to hold my weight constant for a few months.
My problem is my self perception, regardless of what the scale says I perceive myself as huge, I really have no idea how close my perception is to reality- I might still be huge and hence that is the problem!


----------

